# On n'est pas des mou, faut pas croire...



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

C'est pas parce qu'on passe la plupart de notre temps d'vant l'écran qu'on est des mou, des microcéphales, des légumes, des gras du bide... 

Alors j'ai pensé à faire ce thread, ou on peut exposer nos prouesses sportives, qu'on les fasse chez nous, ou ailleurs... 

Personnellement, je fais régulierement (minimum tous les 2 jours) des seances d'exo peper chez moi : pompe, ATR, abdo, haltéres... pour garder la forme  Et de temps en temps, je passe à la salle de fitness... mais ça fait un bail que j'y ai plus mit les pieds 

Mon exo le plus farfelu, c'est de faire des pompes en ATR 
Sinon, pour les abdos, c'est pas les tout bêtes, ils servent pas à grand chose ceux la  C'est soit, en altérnant de droite à gauche, soit, en cycliste  
Les pompes, il y a pas mal de variantes: les normaux, ceux avec les mains vers l'interieur, vers l'arriére, vers l'exterieur... Et avec un sac plein de cours sur le dos, c'est plus de mieux (ou un petit frere, ou petite soeur, c'est marrant aussi) 
Et pour finir, les haltéres. La aussi il y a des variantes (tellement de variantes...). Normal, soit pour favoriser le travail des muscles sur le coté, soit en partant coude vers le haut, poings derriere l'homoplate, ... 

Voila voila... 

Et toi, tu restes sur ta chaise toute la journée? 

Si oui, bouges toi un peu


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Je faisais du basket mais une grave blessure ligamentaire à la cheville ne me le permet plus.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas parce qu'on passe la plupart de notre temps d'vant l'écran qu'on est des mou, des microcéphales, des légumes, des gras du bide...



*Laisse moi deviner...*
tu t'es engueulé à ce sujet  avec ta copine...


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

Moi je vais de l'équitation mais j'ai une tendinite à la hanche...
:rateau:


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Laisse moi deviner...*
> tu t'es engueulé à ce sujet  avec ta copine...



Au contraire... Elle a chercher partout un atome de graisse sur moi hier soir... en vain  

Par contre, moi j'ai vite trouvé chez elle...


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

Bon ben si finalement je vais finir par penser que vous ete tous gras du bide... 


Et ça fait de moi une exception :style:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben si finalement je vais finir par penser que vous ete tous gras du bide...



*Ben tu sais*
la bière....


:rateau:


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben tu sais*
> la bière....
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Je ne m'attendais pas à mieux de toi tu sais


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Au contraire... Elle a chercher partout un atome de graisse sur moi hier soir... en vain
> 
> Par contre, moi j'ai vite trouvé chez elle...


Elle a fini par en trouver sur moi .... elle était ravie     

 :love:  :love: 
.


----------



## MacMadam (5 Juin 2005)

Ce qui est sympa avec un iBook (ou un PowerBook, du reste), c'est qu'on peut rester mobile


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Elle a fini par en trouver sur moi .... elle était ravie
> 
> :love:  :love:
> .



Et tu tes laissé faire? 

Elle en avait pas elle? J'ai du mal à y croire


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Il a du confondre avec Maiwen


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

J'ai fait du basket mais... j'ai abandonné...

J'ai fait du vollet mais... j'ai abandonné...

J'ai fait du karaté mais... j'ai abandonné...

j'ai refait du basket mais... j'ai re-abandonné...

et à 14 ans je me suis dit que vraiment, le sport, c'etait pas pour moi et qu'il etait bon d'envisager de ne plus rien faire plutot que de depenser mes sous lors de l'inscription et de perdre cet investissement 3 mois plus tard parce que "aaaaah maman je veux pas y aller j'aime paaaaas, l'entraineur l'est mechant"  

Je ne vous laisserait pas chercher la moindre parcelle graisseuse sur moi, parce  c'est pas que des atomes que vous trouverez, mais des belles molecules bien formée et refusant obstinement de partir


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vous laisserait pas chercher la moindre parcelle graisseuse sur moi



Dommage


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait du basket mais... j'ai abandonné...
> 
> J'ai fait du vollet mais... j'ai abandonné...
> 
> ...




La cusine tunisienne , ca laisse des marques


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Et ça fait de moi une exception :style:



Perso, je suis gras du bide (c'est peu d'le dire...) et je mérite qu'on me foute des complexes.
Aussi, si tu veux m'envoyer ta photo, de face en nu intégral, je te promets d'en tenir compte. D'avance, merci. :love:


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> La cusine tunisienne , ca laisse des marques




bcp trop, je remercie pas ma mere et son couscous  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> bcp trop, je remercie pas ma mere et son couscous  :rose:



Non mais c mignon une fille qui a des formes ... 
 :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas que des atomes que vous trouverez, mais des belles molecules bien formées



*Belle façon*
de parler de son tour de poitrine


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Belle façon*
> de parler de son tour de poitrine





Le charme tunisien , vous pouvez pas comprendre  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vous laisserait pas chercher la moindre parcelle graisseuse sur moi, parce  c'est pas que des atomes que vous trouverez, mais des belles molecules bien formée et refusant obstinement de partir


jeune femme pleine de promesse.


----------



## macdani (5 Juin 2005)

Aussi, si tu veux m'envoyer ta photo, de face en nu intégral, je te promets d'en tenir compte. D'avance, merci. :love:  [/QUOTE]

Alors la photo c'est pour quand?????? on attend!!!!!
  :affraid:


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je suis gras du bide (c'est peu d'le dire...) et je mérite qu'on me foute des complexes.
> Aussi, si tu veux m'envoyer ta photo, de face en nu intégral, je te promets d'en tenir compte. D'avance, merci. :love:



J'ai droit à une feuille de vigne?


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> jeune femme pleine de promesse.



je m'auto-casse, j'aime bien ca moi


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> je m'auto-casse, j'aime bien ca moi





Ca te rassure ?


----------



## macdani (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> J'ai droit à une feuille de vigne?




ah non, ça c'est de la triche !!! :hein:   

Mais serai-ce le seul bout de gras que tu n'oserais pas dévoiler???


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> ah non, ça c'est de la triche !!! :hein:
> 
> Mais serai-ce le seul bout de gras que tu n'oserais pas dévoiler???





Autant faut il qu'il en ait ........ du gras


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca te rassure ?



plus besoin de me rassure, j'ia atteind le point de non retour depuis longtemps


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> plus besoin de me rassure, j'ia atteind le point de non retour depuis longtemps




Il y a plus a esperer , tu es plus " rattrapable " ?  :rateau:


----------



## macdani (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Autant faut il qu'il en ait ........ du gras


Au contraire... Elle a chercher partout un atome de graisse sur moi hier soir... en vain  

Tu as sûrement raison, la preuve il le confesse lui-même qu'elle n'a rien trouvé...


----------



## Bilbo (5 Juin 2005)

C'est incroyable ça ! :modo: On parle de sport, d'activité physique pour garder la santé et très vite vous dérivez vers des considérations purement liées à la séduction. Vous ne pensez donc qu'à ça ? :affraid:

À+

P.S. Pour ma part, ça fait longtemps que je pratique un sport recommandé par tout le corps médical pour vivre vieux. :style: Mais je n'en dirais pas plus, vous connaissant, ça dériverait. Immanquablement. 

P.S. 2 à l'attention de iDiot : J'ai bien quelques atomes de graisse ici ou là, mais je préfère la pratique de mon sport aux tiens. Ces gens qui font tout pour avoir des corps de rêve et qui passent leur temps avec leurs appareils m'ont toujours laissés dubitatifs.


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> Tu as sûrement raison, la preuve il le confesse lui-même qu'elle n'a rien trouvé...





je t'aime plus toi


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> P.S. 2 à l'attention de iDiot : J'ai bien quelques atomes de graisse ici ou là, mais je préfère la pratique de mon sport aux tiens. Ces gens qui font tout pour avoir des corps de rêve et qui passent leur temps avec leurs appareils m'ont toujours laissés dubitatifs.



Duakoi? 

Je ne fait pas ça pour avoir un corps de reve, je n'y arriverais jamais de toute maniere  Je fais ça juste pour rester en forme...


----------



## macdani (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> je t'aime plus toi




C'est pas juste !!!:hein:  :bebe: 

je n'ai fait que répéter ce que tu disais plus haut....   :rateau: 

...et puis zut tant pis!   :rose:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Perso avec le sport que je pratique j'ai un beau corps .


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne pensez donc qu'à ça ? :affraid:



Les autres, je ne sais pas, mais moi, oui.  :love:


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Perso avec le sport que je pratique j'ai un beau corps .



_Chuuuut malheureux... faut pas dire ça sinon tous les jaloux vont te demander une photos à poil_ :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> _Chuuuut malheureux... faut pas dire ça sinon tous les jaloux vont te demander une photos à poil_ :rateau:





J'y peux rien si je fais un sport qui muscle


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

Aaaaah mon dieu berk des muscles


----------



## Bilbo (5 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les autres, je ne sais pas, mais moi, oui.  :love:


Je le savais. 

À+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaah mon dieu berk des muscles



Bon Gregg, ce n'est plus la peine de vouloir aller en Belgique....


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Bon Gregg, ce n'est plus la peine de vouloir aller en Belgique....




Ouais mais j'ai le " charme " tunisien , l'oublie pas chedya ...  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

Moi perso je suis également gras du bide, ce qui ne m'empèche pas d'exceller au relais 4*4 bières, et au bar fixe.


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais j'ai le " charme " tunisien , l'oublie pas chedya ...  :rose:




Ca existe?    Pardon  :rose: 

chais pas mon ex copain etait un grand roux aux yeux bleu avec la peau blanche comme de la neige (tirant sur le rouge), geek jusqu'au bout des doigts et sachant pas y faire avec les femmes   eeeet il avait pas de muscles...

je ne demande qu'a voir ce que j'y gagne par rapport a lui


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Ca existe?    Pardon  :rose:
> 
> chais pas mon ex copain etait un grand roux aux yeux bleu avec la peau blanche comme de la neige (tirant sur le rouge), geek jusqu'au bout des doigts et sachant pas y faire avec les femmes   eeeet il avait pas de muscles...
> 
> je ne demande qu'a voir ce que j'y gagne par rapport a lui





Moi je suis un brun aux yeux noisettes , la peau un peu mate et je fais du golf


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Ca existe?    Pardon  :rose:
> 
> chais pas mon ex copain etait un grand roux aux yeux bleu avec la peau blanche comme de la neige (tirant sur le rouge), geek jusqu'au bout des doigts et sachant pas y faire avec les femmes  eeeet il avait pas de muscles...
> 
> je ne demande qu'a voir ce que j'y gagne par rapport a lui



Faites, faites, mais ailleurs...


----------



## macdani (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Ca existe?    Pardon  :rose:
> 
> chais pas mon ex copain etait un grand roux aux yeux bleu avec la peau blanche comme de la neige (tirant sur le rouge), geek jusqu'au bout des doigts et sachant pas y faire avec les femmes   eeeet il avait pas de muscles...
> 
> je ne demande qu'a voir ce que j'y gagne par rapport a lui



C'est pas compliqué,d'après la description que tu nous fait de ce pauvre malheureux... 
Tu as tout à gagner...avec n?importe qui...

 :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis un brun aux yeux noisettes , la peau un peu mate et je fais du golf



Moi j'suis chauve, et j't'emm... d'autant plus que depuis quelques posts j'ai la pénible impression d'être sur un site de rencontre.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'suis chauve, et j't'emm... d'autant plus que depuis quelques posts j'ai la pénible impression d'être sur un site de rencontre.



vu que meetic fait de la pub sur macge, cela n'est pas étonnant


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

Qu'ils aillent faire ça plus loin, on dirait de jeunes chiens qui se sniffent le derche.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'ils aillent faire ça plus loin, on dirait de jeunes chiens qui se sniffent le derche.



l'iDiot a annoncé la couleur en disant ne pas être un mou


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'ils aillent faire ça plus loin, on dirait de jeunes chiens qui se sniffent le derche.



Qu'on leur arrache les burnes !


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

On peut aussi oui !

Allez c'est r'parti comme en quarante, qu'on m'amène une marmite, du goudrons et des plumes.

Vous les trois caniches en chaleur, vous montez sur l'IPN.

Vooooooiiiilà !

Un petit sourire !


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

Pour ma part je ne possède pas de burnes, alors ca risque d'etre compliqué


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

Pas une raison pour nous les briser !



Sans rancune chérie, chérie....


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part je ne possède pas de burnes, alors ca risque d'etre compliqué


Ni de merguez non plus ..


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> je m'auto-casse, j'aime bien ca moi


c'est la dernière fois que je fais un compliment !


----------



## joanes (5 Juin 2005)

Le sport c'est super mais là j'ai piscine


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> [...]ce qui ne m'empèche pas d'exceller au relais 4*4 bières, et au bar fixe.




*J'approuve ô combien ces propos*
baffrer et lever le coude demandent également de l'entraînement.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ni de merguez non plus ..




*Va savoir*
 si elle les croque....


----------



## valoriel (5 Juin 2005)

Moi je dors et je baise


----------



## chedya (5 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Va savoir*
> si elle les croque....



je ne repondrais pas  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

tu devrais pourtant


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Voila voila...
> 
> Et toi, tu restes sur ta chaise toute la journée?
> 
> Si oui, bouges toi un peu




... you're talking to me?  ... Mais qui tu es ; toi?    :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

Abrasage en règle !!!


----------



## toys (5 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part je ne possède pas de burnes, alors ca risque d'etre compliqué



ta des overs sa marche pareil


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ta des overs sa marche pareil




!ç¼lkfh#Í¿\Ô... J?*¥m?Ù


----------



## Bilbo (5 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> !ç¼lkfh#Í¿\Ô... J?*¥m?Ù


Quid ? 











À+


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben si finalement je vais finir par penser que vous ete tous gras du bide...
> 
> 
> Et ça fait de moi une exception :style:



Ouais... C'est vrai que t'es une exception... Une pointure, même ; dans le genre :mouais:


----------



## macdani (5 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dors et je baise




Toi alors t'as de la chance....
C'est pas le cas de tout le monde... :rose:  :rose: 

Mais j' te rassure, il m'arrive parfois de dormir...   :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (5 Juin 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> Mais j' te rassure, il m'arrive parfois de dormir...   :mouais:


C'est le principal


----------



## macdani (5 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est le principal



Ah tu crois ça aussi....j'suis rassuré... 

Mais alors la baise est ce bien nècessaire????    

J'suis confus... :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## valoriel (5 Juin 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu crois ça aussi....j'suis rassuré...
> 
> Mais alors la baise est ce bien nècessaire????
> 
> J'suis confus... :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


Pour la forme, pour la forme uniquement :love:


----------



## macdani (5 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pour la forme, pour la forme uniquement :love:



À bon...mon manque d'énergie vient peut-être de là...
Je vais essayer alors ...j'espère retrouver ainsi la forme rapidement... :mouais:


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... C'est vrai que t'es une exception... Une pointure, même ; dans le genre :mouais:


 
Je sais


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

je n'ai jamais eté maigre , en tout cas je ne me suis jamais vu maigre ......


j'ai commencé a 6 ans faire de la moto .....mon pere passionné de motos en avait offert a frerot mais c'etait moi le garçon de la famille     

2 ans apres j'etais sur les circuits a faire du cross.....dans la meme periode la bande de copains de mon pere et 2 oncles (fou de mecanique, sauf mon pere) il s'y mettent au kart....me voila donc apres 1 ans d'entrainement a faire des compet karting....

Durant la semaine du lundi au vendredi (en aprem -midi , a l'epoque l'ecole terminait a 13h ) je faisait l'atletisme : j'ai commencé avec 1h de course a pieds pour terminer a 11 ans a 3 heures par jour : course , saut en hauteur , saut en longuer en plus des sport mecaniques 

a environ 12 ans j'ai du tout arreter : d'une petite scoliose mal corrigé par un kine specialisé , je suis passée a une grosse scoliose , direction bologna et un corset 24h/24

a 16 ans j'ai tout balancé et j'ai commencé a faire du volley dans le club sport de l'ecole......j'etais le seule fille , mon pere m'ayant imposé une ecole au 98% de garçon

a 19 ans j'ai voulu faire la maline et j'ai cassé le poignet avec une balle medicale....
j'arrete donc le volley et me contente de 2h se sport scolaire ordinaire par semaine

entre temp je debarque en france avec mon petit ami français , je commence a travailler, je deviens maman a 22 je m'inscrit dans une salle de gym où je vais 2/3 fois par semine suivre un cour de gym au sol .

j'ai 48kg et je me trouve grosse....

je  divorce a 24 et j'arrete la salle de sport.....8 mois apres c'est la fete des meres, 
je vais a gosport et je me fais livrer un velo de chambre.....a bout de 15 jours mes mollets et mes cuisses ont visiblement augmentés, c'etait l'effet inverse que je voulais donc j'arrete.....il deviendra un superbe porte fringues !!!!!

j'ai su entre temp que il fallait un "pedalage" rapide et fluide pour affiner et non lent et resistant qui m'a causé le grossissement des muscles mais je ne remettra quand meme plus mes fesses dessus 

a 25 ans je recontre un "mister muscle" et je me remet a faire du sport en salle : cardio-training,  step , l'aérobic ect ect .....j'y vais faire un cour tous le jour ( a la pause dejeuner)   sauf le dimanche et en periode des vacances scolaire (ma fille n'etant pas chez moi)  j'y vais aussi le soir suivre 2 cours

le dimanche on passe generalment 2/3 h le matin , lui a faire gonflette , moi a affiner encore et encore mon pauvre corp qui a seulement 52 kg mais je me vois toujours trop grosse

je vis ceci pendant 3 ans  , j'ai quitté entre temp mister muscle mais pas la salle et puis petit a petit je loupe des cours , je prefere faire du shopping pendant la pause du travail , aller me promener ou boire un café tranquille (je ne mange toujours pas a midi ) .....je fini pour plus n'y aller

en 2 mois j'ai vu mon corp changer , j'ai perdu du pois , des centimetres aussi mais mon corp etait loins d'etre aussi ferme que avant.....

je continue a me mesurer et a me peser matin/midi /soir , le kg et mon physique m'obsede depuis mon adolescence....1 kg de trop sur la balance c'est le drame ....je suis capable de ne pas manger pendant 3/4 jours si j'ai prevu d'aller en piscine le w.e....je me nourrit au café et clopes sans compter une cretine de copine qui travaille dans le corp medicale qui me refile des anfetamines pour ne pas prendre du pois....

je connais les periodes de boulimie et vomissement , de anorexie , de nuits blanche et "grimper" aux mur  a cause des anfet ......

et puis je me re-marie et j'attends mon second  enfant, j'ai 31 ans.

je balance la balance et le pois n'est plus une obsession ......je prends 12kg contre le 4 kg avec la premiere et une fois accouché je continue a grossir a cause de medoc qui m'aident a avoir le lait , je veux allaitter mon fils......

je perds du pois  lentement mais cela ne me derange pas....1 ans passe , puis 2 , puis 3....je suis loins de mes 54 kg d'avant la grossesse j'en ai 5/6 de trop

les complexes commencent a arriver ,  sournois , mechants , impitoyables......

aujourd'hui j'ai 3 balances , un tas de cremes que parfois je tartine , je me dis que je devrais retourner en salle mais pas comme a l'epoque , 1 h de tant en tant mais je me connais : si je commence je n'arrete plus et c'est pas non plus une bonne chose

il y a 2 eté j'ai perdu  pas mal du pois , j'etais presque a mes 30 ans  mais petit a petit j'ai repris ......je n'ai pas la constance de faire un regime (je ne l'ai jamais fait , je faisait carrement le jeun ) , je n'arrive plus a sauter le dejeuner voir café/clopes pendant 4 jours.......

je suis a les portes de 40 ans et ne m'aide pas non plus, tout le monde sait que perdre du pois a cet age c'est comme jouer au loto 




j'envie enormement toutes les personnes qui sont bien dans leur corp malgré n'ont pas une taille mannequin ......
j'aimerais beauoup etre comme eux mais moi n'  y arrive pas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai jamais eté maigre , en tout cas je ne me suis jamais vu maigre ......
> Etc... etc..







			
				Maquina de mierda!!!!! a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav.






    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macdani (5 Juin 2005)

Heu Robertav...tu ne pourrais pas nous faire un résumé...je veux bien que ça te soulage d'en parler, mais de là à ecrire tout un chapitre....il faut vraiment avoir le temps pou pouvoir le lire...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> l faut vraiment avoir le temps pou pouvoir le lire...



La moindre des corrections ; ici, c'est de prendre le temps de lire les autres...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> Heu Robertav...tu ne pourrais pas nous faire un résumé...je veux bien que ça te soulage d'en parler, mais de là à ecrire tout un chapitre....il faut vraiment avoir le temps pou pouvoir le lire...




ben , c'est histoire d'une fifille pas trop moche et surement pas grosse qui les kg ont obsedé toute sa vie......

pour le comprendre faut le vivre


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je........................................................... arrive pas



Voilà le résumé !

Bon Robertav, tu vas commencer par me tomber ce futal, un peu d'exercice te fera le plus grand bien !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le résumé !
> 
> Bon Robertav, tu vas commencer par me tomber ce futal, un peu d'exercice te fera le plus grand bien !




j'aime pas le sport de chambre ......
 toi  , si tu aurait lu mon roman tu saurait que mon velo de chambre sert a poser mes fringues


----------



## macdani (5 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , c'est histoire d'une fifille pas trop moche et surement pas grosse qui les kg ont obsedé toute sa vie......



prouves ce que tu nous dis en nous envoyant une photo....
J'en ai connu plein qui se disaient pas moches et pas grosses...


----------



## stephane6646 (5 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai jamais eté maigre , en tout cas je ne me suis jamais vu maigre ......
> 
> 
> j'ai commencé a 6 ans faire de la moto .....mon pere passionné de motos en avait offert a frerot mais c'etait moi le garçon de la famille
> ...


 
N'as tu pas l'impression que ton rapport à ton poids ait un rapport avec le relation que tu avais avec ton père durant ton enfance? je remarque juste que tu en parles au début du post....ton père ne t' a t il pas vu comme un garçon?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas le sport de chambre ......
> toi  , si tu aurait lu mon roman tu saurait que mon velo de chambre sert a poser mes fringues



Je l'ai lu ton roman !


----------



## macdani (5 Juin 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> N'as tu pas l'impression que ton rapport à ton poids ait un rapport avec le relation que tu avais avec ton père durant ton enfance? je remarque juste que tu en parles au début du post....ton père ne t' a t il pas vu comme un garçon?




Allo docteur Freud.... :affraid:  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> N'as tu pas l'impression que ton rapport à ton poids ait un rapport avec le relation que tu avais avec ton père durant ton enfance? je remarque juste que tu en parles au début du post....ton père ne t' a t il pas vu comme un garçon?




pas de psy !!!!!!!      on parle de sport et physique ici !!!    






_(  surment pas , mon pere portait une adoration sans mesure pour sa fille
il avait interdit a ma mere de me couper mes long cheveux
et il a detesté a mort ma periode training/bask (15/16 ans )  )  _


----------



## stephane6646 (5 Juin 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> Allo docteur Freud.... :affraid: :sleep:


 
Je trouve que le père revient beaucoup au début du post....je ne fais que noter....


----------



## macdani (5 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai lu ton roman !


 

T'es courageux toi....
Moi arrivé à la trosième lignes, j'ai plu eu le courage.....
J'suis trop sensible...
cette Robertav elle me fait de la peine...   :sick:  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> prouves ce que tu nous dis en nous envoyant une photo....
> J'en ai connu plein qui se disaient pas moches et pas grosses...






haaaaaaaaa non !!!!!!!      

tout le monde sait ici que je suis une princess monstrueusement belle


----------



## macdani (5 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaaaa non !!!!!!!
> 
> tout le monde sait ici que je suis une princess monstrueuse



...c'est toi qui l'a dit..... :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

Allons un peu de courage, dis toi que c'est la beauté intérieure qui compte....

ps: T'as entendu parlé de la nouvelle émission sur tf6 "Miss Swan"....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juin 2005)

.... j'oubliais... Je chie à la gueule  de tous les minables, passés, futurs ou présents, qui ont  eu un jour l'outrecuidance de vouloir me faire croire que le sport était bon pour MOI
Et je reste relativement poli...


----------



## iDiot (6 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai jamais eté maigre , en tout cas je ne me suis jamais vu maigre ......
> 
> 
> j'ai commencé a 6 ans faire de la moto .....mon pere passionné de motos en avait offert a frerot mais c'etait moi le garçon de la famille
> ...



Enfin une qui prend mon post un peu au sérieux, sans dériver... 

Merci Princess :love:

Terrible ton histoire...


----------



## Bilbo (6 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Robertav, j'ai beaucoup aimé ton roman._


Moi je le trouve un peu triste, mais si touchant. :love:

À+


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

j'ai bien du faire 600 mètres de marche pour atteindre l'aes samedi


----------



## madlen (6 Juin 2005)

Bien sur que no on est pas des "gras du bide", moi j'ai fais du karater quanj'jétais petit (jusque a la ceinture bleu) puis du tennis en plus du skateboard que j'ai pratiquer pendant + de 10 ans... j'ai finalement arreter le skate sous le pression de ma copine qui en avais marre que je soir toujour un peu abimé (je me disais aussi que je devenais vieux..) pis après je me suis mis au Viet Vodao un art martial Vietnamien (2ans), très beau. maitenant j'ai arreter et je fais un peu de VTT quant j'en ai envie, j'en avais marre des obligations je suis "LIBRE"...     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis un brun aux yeux noisettes , la peau un peu mate et je fais du golf


golf peut confirmer ?


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2005)

je fais 4 Km de marche au minimum par jours :rateau:


----------



## MacMadam (6 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je fais 4 Km de marche au minimum par jours :rateau:


 A qui tu vas faire croire ça, Mackie


----------



## Franswa (6 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas parce qu'on passe la plupart de notre temps d'vant l'écran qu'on est des mou, des microcéphales, des légumes, des gras du bide...
> 
> Alors j'ai pensé à faire ce thread, ou on peut exposer nos prouesses sportives, qu'on les fasse chez nous, ou ailleurs...
> 
> ...



Avant d'être étudiant 
J'ai commencé par le foot, puis du tir à l'arc, puis du judo pour finir par le basket (c'était le sport le plus adapté pour ma taille au final ).
Maintenant que je suis étudiant, j'essaie de faire du surf tous les week end quand j'ai pas cours et quand il y a des vagues bien entendu :love:


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

bossé 35 heures d'affiller s'est un truc que l on peut dire ici comme exploit sportif ou pas.


je présise se n'est pas devant un ordi


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> A qui tu vas faire croire ça, Mackie



viens avec moi tous les matins et tu verra :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bossé 35 heures d'affilée. C'est quelque chose qui est à considérer comme un authentique exploit sportif, non ?



Tiens, quelque chose a changé chez Toys, mais quoi ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juin 2005)

_Chhhhhhhhhhhhuttttttttttttt Roberto, pas si fort.......sschhhhhhhhhhhh


 
 _


----------

